# G Plan Furniture & Cabinets



## mattanderson (Oct 3, 2011)

The G Plan Cabinets range includes chic collections of bedroom and dining furniture to suit your tastes and your home. G Plan furniture is all about texture, colour and flexibility, choose the range and the pieces to fit in with your taste or your room size.
The G Plan furniture ranges offers fresh and stylish ranges of furniture using state of the art technology and incorporating natural materi


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Not a lot of routing included in that post.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Spam


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Spam





Quite so!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know what G Plan is doing in America. G Plan was high quality furniture of modern design introduced in England in the 1950's, the first of it's kind after the war and was still going in the 70's so I was told.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Most here I think prefer Myown Plan Furniture & Cabinets. The selection ranges from basic to very elaborate. :dance3::dirol::lol:


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> I don't know what G Plan is doing in America. G Plan was high quality furniture of modern design introduced in England in the 1950's, the first of it's kind after the war and was still going in the 70's so I was told.



I think we in the U/K back in the 60's all had at least one piece of G Plan furniture, but I thought it was old hat now, so out of fashion that it was dead, I most certainly wouldn't give it house room.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It still brings good prices on "Bargain Hunt", made of course in the UK but also shown downunder.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> It still brings good prices on "Bargain Hunt", made of course in the UK but also shown downunder.


I agree, so it does, but, would you want it now, in any case my house is so full of my own furniture I have no room, and it looks better.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have my parents 70" teak and rosewood G-plan sideboard. My 50" plasma sits nicely on one end.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

derek willis said:


> I think we in the U/K back in the 60's all had at least one piece of G Plan furniture, but I thought it was old hat now, so out of fashion that it was dead, I most certainly wouldn't give it house room.


To each his own, Derek. Some of Gomm's solid teak stuff (G-plan was made by Gomm's in High Wycombe) is becoming quite collectable and isn't that bad to look at.

Regards

Phil


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Phil P said:


> To each his own, Derek. Some of Gomm's solid teak stuff (G-plan was made by Gomm's in High Wycombe) is becoming quite collectable and isn't that bad to look at.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


Quite so Phil, Some of the furniture that came out of the Gom factory was very good, and like a lot of things has become of value because of it's rarity and age, but fashons change and the desirability goes for people in the main, me included.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Most of the items made with the G plans look just like 10th grade school shop 101 items.
You can see many of them eBay...almost all of them are from the UK..

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ets&_sacat=See-All-Categories#ptm180736515083

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313#ptm120788946384


=====


derek willis said:


> Quite so Phil, Some of the furniture that came out of the Gom factory was very good, and like a lot of things has become of value because of it's rarity and age, but fashons change and the desirability goes for people in the main, me included.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Most of the items made with the G plans look just like 10th grade school shop 101 items.
> You can see many of them eBay...almost all of them are from the UK..


Obviously with the tenth grade kids producing such wonderfully designed and manufactured stuff the US furniture industry will soon be experiencing a resurgence, then?

I was brought up in a house where we had some of the solid teak G-Plan stuff designed by Kofod Larsen. It seemed to be more modern in design and better quality in production that many pieces of furniture being sold in the early to mid 1960s. The nearest in design I can find on eBay to the sideboard is this one on eBay, although ours had flush doors. Reminds me a bit of the stuff that Tage Frid used to make. Pity the examples you chose to use aren't really the best examples of what Gommes could do


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Bob, your examples are not representative of the overall G Plan range, anyone who was anyone in the UK in the 60's would save or buy on hire purchase for at least one fine piece. Could you please show us some US examples of the era.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

School shop items of the era...in the same glass of the G plan items LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Han...H_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336cf9c52e&afsrc=1

Old Vintage Leather or Vinyl Shoe Shine Shoeshine Box Kit Maine Estate | eBay

Wood GRIFFIN Shinemaster boot shoe shine box kit vintage stand storage polish | eBay

New 8 piece SHOE SHINE KIT with WOOD BOX & KIWI POLISH | eBay

Vintage Handmade Pine Wood Shoe Shine Box Kit Brush Cream | eBay

===



harrysin said:


> Yes Bob, your examples are not representative of the overall G Plan range, anyone who was anyone in the UK in the 60's would save or buy on hire purchase for at least one fine piece. Could you please show us some US examples of the era.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Come now Bob, I know you can come up with better than that, but I do like the GRIFFIN shoe shine box, in fact that gives me an idea for a project.

Bob, is there a way to save the photos rather than just the link which probably won't still be there when I want it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" on line photos "
Make a new folder (Shoe Box ) on the desk top. then File item in your Browser and select Save Page AS, it will put all the items in the folder, to see it just select the HTML file in the folder..now it's yours forever..

This is what it will look like once the files are in your new folder, the link below is on my hard drive so you can see it from your end but I can..

file:///C:/Users/George/Desktop/shoebox/370550237329.htm

Just a note ==== if you don't want all the junk files you can pull the picture out of the folder and move them to a new place,(i.e. new folder) like below...then del. the folder with just one click of the mouse.

High school project.. 
Take a hard look at the box below made by a novice,box joints off by one , did not round over the top all the way around the box that's needed to keep the edge from getting chipped off , nails holes show up in the front,glue over flow,to stop the stain job, lock not set right, etc. etc. 
====



harrysin said:


> Come now Bob, I know you can come up with better than that, but I do like the GRIFFIN shoe shine box, in fact that gives me an idea for a project.
> 
> Bob, is there a way to save the photos rather than just the link which probably won't still be there when I want it?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Bob, it's now safely in my computer waiting for an opportunity to see what I can come up with, so much to do, so little time!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Mate


==



harrysin said:


> Thank you Bob, it's now safely in my computer waiting for an opportunity to see what I can come up with, so much to do, so little time!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> " on line photos "
> Make a new folder (Shoe Box ) on the desk top. then File item in your Browser and select Save Page AS, it will put all the items in the folder, to see it just select the HTML file in the folder..now it's yours forever..
> ...


Thanks for that tip, BJ.

You learn more than just routing on this forum.....


----------

